# My humble collection... with pics!



## Esperanza (Jul 25, 2006)

I've been buying stuff from MAC for 2 years now and here's what I got (it's not very much if I compare to a lot of you guys!! But believe me, it's only a work in  progress!!). Pics will come soon.

*Face*: 
Select Cover-Up NW15 & NW25
Studio fix NC15 & NW30
Harmony blush
Honour blush
Cheekhue

*Eyes*:
Blu-Noir
Electric Eel
Amber Lights (broken 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  )
Greystone
Trax
Sketch
Humid
Shroom
Beauty Marked
Smut

1st 4 pan: Sushi flower / Cranberry / Nocturnelle / Jest 
2nd 4 pan: Vex / Plumage / Mulch / Ricepaper
3rd 4 pan : Flashtrack / Shimmermoss / Tilt / Surreal

Blacktrack fluidline

Smolder e/k
Teddy e/k
Powersurge e/k

*Lips*:
Orchistrate
Chintz
Hug Me
Viva Glam V
Underworld

Cork l/l

C-Thru lipglass
Clear gloss

*Nails*:
Nightfall
Moody Blue

*Multi-purpose*:
Pigments: 
Gold 
Tan 
Blue-brown 
Teal (sample)
Cornflower (sample)

Shell CCB

Mixing Medium (water base)

*Brushes*:
190 foundation brush
239 eye shading brush
266 small angle brush
272 small angled shader

And that's all folks


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 25, 2006)

nice collection. you have much more mac mu than i. i also feel so "little" when i compare my stuff with the collection of the members


----------



## Esperanza (Jul 25, 2006)

Thanks *Luxurious*! 

So it's gonna be some kind of challenge! It's quite impressive to watch what other people have, and even as a make-up artist (well, a newbie in the industry), I'm beat!


----------



## Esperanza (Jul 27, 2006)

I manage to take some pics of my stuff, so enjoy everyone!

Studio Fix NW30 & NC15 and Select Cover-up NW15 & NW20





My individual e/s (+ CCB Shell in the middle): 
Shroom, Sketch, Trax, Beauty Marked, Humid, Amberlights ( 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), Electric Eel, Blu-noir, Greystone, Smut






My quads:

Jest, Nocturnelle, Cranberry, Sushi Flower





Plumage, Vex, Ricepaper, Mulch





Flashtrack, Shimmermoss, Surreal, Tilt





Some pigments: Tan, Gold, Blue-Brown and samples of Teal and Cornflower





E/k: Smolder, Navy (and old one), Teddy, Powersurge, Blooz





My lippies: Hug Me, Chintz, Orchidstrate, C-Thru l/g, Viva Glam V, Underworld





And my only two nail polishes: Nightfall and Moody Blue


----------



## mzcelaneous (Jul 27, 2006)

That's a great start. Nice collection


----------



## Luxurious (Jul 27, 2006)

nice collection. love the lippies


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jul 27, 2006)

love the collection great color choices


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Jul 27, 2006)

ooh it's all very very nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love how you organized the quads!


----------



## Ksstavros (Jul 28, 2006)

That was a nice presentation of your mac stuff!  Love the little crying icon after amber lights.....time to get a new one!


----------



## Esperanza (Jul 28, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ksstavros* 
_That was a nice presentation of your mac stuff!  Love the little crying icon after amber lights.....time to get a new one!_

 

Thanks guys 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, I really need to buy a new Amber Lights, it's so sad to see it that way... it's been broken for a long time (it was almost new, it broke when it fell of my makeup bag, just a month or two after I bought it) but I didn't want to throw it away


----------



## MacVirgin (Jul 29, 2006)

Lovely! That's a good start.


----------



## eowyn797 (Aug 19, 2006)

weee! i love your quads. those are excellent combinations.


----------



## Esperanza (Aug 19, 2006)

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



At the beginning, they were not in that order so I made those combos and yeah, it works better!


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 19, 2006)

Great collection! I like the nightfall and moody blue nail polishes.


----------



## queenofdisaster (Aug 20, 2006)

those nail polishes


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

Nice well rounded stash!


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 27, 2006)

Very well rounded!


----------

